# 19" BMW 745i wheels on GTO



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys know if the BMW 745i wheels would fit the Goat. 
These are the wheels I am talking about:

Bmw 7 Series 2002-2008 19x10 Black Chrome Factory Replacement Wheels - ALY59399U87N

they are 5X120 which is the same lug pattern as the GTO but not quit sure about the offset and if it would rub since they are much bigger.. 
thanks


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

im working to fit my 18 285/35 into the rear, it is fitting but space is so hard to find, if you get my point, my fender lips are flat with the fender, and i'll be able to fit it in. now if you want 19 you will have to cut the lips.

19 it is possible but your tires will have to be very low profile, which means you will be sacraficing traction. go with 18 and put more rubber on the tire for better performance.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

oh yeah and you will need to spend money on stiffer springs in the back as well as stock will squat down so much that you might be rubbing big time


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Squat shouldn't matter for fit. If it fits then you should be able to go to the bump stops without rubbing. Jacking the car up or having such a stiff suspension that it can't squat down if needed is a bandaid and will make for poor ride and handling. For a guess on those wheels you'd need to find the offset


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

it will make the car handle good with stiffer springs. one of the reasons people change from oem, but you know that already lol. on the other hand, you're right, 19 with the right tire and the squat wont matter but then again wont have the full benefits from the car. and, even if he adjusts the camber to tilt the wheels in, he will get the traction once the inside wears out a bit and seats in with the rest of the tire, mid to outter part.


----------



## ENUF PWR (Sep 25, 2009)

They won't work the offsets are too low. (+25 to +19) range.


----------

